# US Cockpit Photo's



## syscom3 (Feb 5, 2007)

This was interesting to see.

U.S. Cockpits


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2007)

Very cool. I noticed though that that the UH-60A pics were the way we had our UH-60L instrument panels set up and the UH-60L Picture was set up differently.

I think they may have made a mistake because the instrument panels are all standardized throughout the Army based off of the -10 manuals. Granted there can be some discrepencies based off of unit requirements and so forth but for the most part they are standard.

Very cool site, thanks for posting that.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 5, 2007)

Cool post. I looked up my old T-34C, and the C-12, although they didn't show a C-12B. I noticed some changes since the picture was taken. With the rate that new equipment is being installed in aircraft, the cockpits are changing pretty quickly.


----------



## davparlr (Feb 6, 2007)

Wow! Nice post. If you look at the B-2 cockpit, you will see twenty years of my life. I was the responsibe design lead/manager for Avionics Controls and Dispays from proposal to post CDR. I was responsible for both the hardware development and display operational logic. That makes up about 90% of the picture. It was the best of times and the worst of times. All in all, it was dream come true. Very few people get to see concepts turn into reality. When I flew the simulator of the B-2 for the first time, I sat back and said to myself, "my gosh, it works!" When some of the pilots form the 509th came and briefed on the mission over Kosovo, pride was overpowering. It was the first use of JDAMs and warfare changed from how many mission per target to how many targets per mission. Of particular interest was the Novi Sad bridge. It had been attacked by F-117s, F-15Es and F-16s but still stood. It had been shown on tv and was kind of an embarrassment. The B-2 took the mission. It had targeted six 2000lb JDAMs on the center span, and two more on one end. The bridge was dropped in one pass. We also took out the Chinese embassy, on target.

A side note, when the contract for the B-2 development was signed, it was the largest contract signed up to that time by the U.S Government.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2007)

Very cool. Never talked to anyone who was on the B-2 project.


----------



## davparlr (Feb 6, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Very cool. Never talked to anyone who was on the B-2 project.




It was an amazing experience. The budget was basically unlimited. The challenges were massive. Almost every part of the B-2 had to be specifically
developed because of vibration, it was so great that the solder would melt on the boards, and EMI/P (nuclear hardening) levels.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 7, 2007)

Very cool, I would be very proud of the outcome as well.


----------



## davparlr (Feb 8, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Very cool, I would be very proud of the outcome as well.



One of the real high points in my life was when they had an open house in Palmdale with a B-2 on static disply and a B-2 flyby. I got to take my family and tour the manufacturing facility. The B-2 came low over the field and broke right just past the crowds so you got a great look of the planform. Absolutely stunning. The family was overcome with emotion.


----------

